# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Επικασσιτέρωση

## Killo_Watt

Ξέρετε αν υπάρχουν έτοιμες επικασσιτερωμένες πλακετες που να τις βάλω στα χημικά και το αποτέλεσμα να είναι μια επικασσιτερωμένη πλακετα???

----------


## billy

Όχι, η επικασσιτέρωση γίνεται αμέσως μετά την αποχάλκωση με ειδικό χημικό, η απλά με βουρτσάκι πάνω στο κολλητήρι.

----------


## Killo_Watt

Αυτό με το βουρτσάκι καλό ακούγεται μπορώ να το βρω εύκολα η θα με κοιτάνε σαν να ήρθα από το διάστημα???

Όσον αφορά το χημικό ξέρεις πόσο κάνει και αν είναι εύκολη η όλη διαδικασία???

----------


## kagiorgos

Επηδή είμαι αρχάριος, μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι είναι η επικασιτέρωση ;

----------


## gsmaster

> Επειδή είμαι αρχάριος, μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι είναι η επικασιτέρωση ;



Είναι αυτό το ασημί που έχουν πάνω οι έτοιμες πλακέτες. Είναι ένα πράγμα σαν να έχεις περάσει μια λεπτή στρώση κόλληση πάνω στους αγωγούς. 
Χρησιμεύει στο να γίνονται ευκολότερα οι κολλήσεις, και να μην διαβρώνεται ο χαλκός με το πέρασμα του χρόνου.

----------


## Killo_Watt

Περιττό να σας πω ότι στον Tridima που ρώτησα και οι δυο υπάλληλοι δεν ήξεραν τη είναι φυσικά άδικα τους το εξήγησα επειδή δεν είχαν τα χημικά

----------


## kostasfra

ρε παιδια γεια σας εψαχνα ολη μερα σημερα να βρω κατι για την επικασσιτερωση αλλα τπτ ξερει κανεις πως γινετε η κανα αλλον τροπο που μπορει να φερει τα ιδια αποτελεσματα?

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Ήθελα να δοκιμάσω κ εγώ ένα τρόπο για να μείνει ο κασσίτερος στο χαλκό εμπνευσμένος απο παλιά. Αυτοί που έφτιαχναν δοχεία με χαλκό παλιά (ταψιά κλπ) το έκαναν. έλιωναν Καλάλι (κασσίτερο ή αλλιώς κόλληση) και το έριχναν στο ζεστό χαλκό. έτσι λέω να πάρω μια τετράγωνη κοσέρβα, να ρίξω μέσα ένα σεβαστό ποσό κόλλησης να το ζεστάνω σε γκαζάκι και να εμβαπτίσω ύστερα μέσα την πλακέτα. ύστερα με ένα απότομο τίναγμα  στό πάτωμα πιστεύω να φύγει το περιττο καλάλι, δηλαδή η κόλληση. Δέν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα δουλέψει αλλά θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω   :Wink:

----------


## Επιστήμων

Το ποιό πιθανό είναι να σου ξεκολλήσουν οι λεπτές γραμμές χαλκού απο την πλακέτα.
Πάντως δοκίμασε το και πες μας τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## ^Active^

Υπαρχει μηχανημα που κανει αυτη την τη δουλεια και ειναι μια μικρη δεξαμενη με αντισταση πετας το καλαι μεσα μαζι με την πλακετα και κολαει το καλαι επανω στον χαλκο . Αν θελετε περισοτερες λεπτομεριες για το ποσο κανει και απο που θα ξερω αυριο.

----------


## d.r soutras

Αφού εμφανίσετε τις πλακέτες σας, καθαρίζετε την πλακέτα με ασετόν κ μία χαρτοπετσέτα, πέρνετε πάλι μία χαρτοπετσέτα που την έχετε βουτήξει στην σολντερίνη κ περνάτε τους αγωγούς με ένα στρώμα σολντερίνης. Περνάτε το κολλητήρι με καλάι πάνω κ έχετε μια ωραιότατη επικασσιτερωμένη πλακέτα! Όμορφα κ απλά!  :Cool:

----------


## Chris Valis

> Ήθελα να δοκιμάσω κ εγώ ένα τρόπο για να μείνει ο κασσίτερος στο χαλκό εμπνευσμένος απο παλιά. Αυτοί που έφτιαχναν δοχεία με χαλκό παλιά (ταψιά κλπ) το έκαναν. έλιωναν Καλάλι (κασσίτερο ή αλλιώς κόλληση) και το έριχναν στο ζεστό χαλκό. έτσι λέω να πάρω μια τετράγωνη κοσέρβα, να ρίξω μέσα ένα σεβαστό ποσό κόλλησης να το ζεστάνω σε γκαζάκι και να εμβαπτίσω ύστερα μέσα την πλακέτα. ύστερα με ένα απότομο τίναγμα  στό πάτωμα πιστεύω να φύγει το περιττο καλάλι, δηλαδή η κόλληση. Δέν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα δουλέψει αλλά θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω



καταρχήν δεν το λένε καλάλι αλλά καλάι.

Με την μέθοδο που λες το μόνο που θα κάνεις είναι να προκαλέσεις θερμικό σοκ στην πλακέτα καταστρέφοντάς την... Άσε που και να μήν πάθει θερμικό σοκ θα έχεις πολύ καθάρισμα! Παλιά αν έχει δει ποτέ "γανοματατζή" έριχνε μέσα στο ταψί τον κασσίτερο και μετά έριχνε λίγο λίγο μια άσπρη σκόνη (κατι σαν flux αλλα μη τοξικό υποτίθεται). Δηλαδή το flux κατ' αναλογίαν είναι πολύ πολυ λιγότερο απο την αναλογία πού έχει η κοινή κόλληση. 

Άλλη μέθοδος έχει καλλίτερα αποτελέσματα αλλά είναι δύσκολη στο χειρισμό: 

- Προθερμασμενη πλακέτα στους 150oC
- Κομματακια κολλησης τοποθετούνται στην επιφανεια της πλακέτας και την γεμίζουν πλήρως. Σκέψου κόλληση 0.50 ή και μικρότερη κομμενη σε 1mm κομματάκια. (Καλλίτερη δουλειά κάνουνε και solder pellets αλλά αντε βρες. Μια άλλη πιθανότητα είναι να βαλείς μερικά κομμάτια 2-3cm κόλληση σε μύλο καφέ, αλλά εδω εξαρτάται αν ο μύλος μπορεί να σου τα κανει μικρά κομματάκια.
- θέρμανση της επιφάνειας για λίγα δευτερόλεπτα στους 350 με θερμομπίστολο στην χαμηλοτερη ταχύτητα

καλές δοκιμές

----------


## panos_panopoulos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από panos_panopoulos
> 
> Ήθελα να δοκιμάσω κ εγώ ένα τρόπο για να μείνει ο κασσίτερος στο χαλκό εμπνευσμένος απο παλιά. Αυτοί που έφτιαχναν δοχεία με χαλκό παλιά (ταψιά κλπ) το έκαναν. έλιωναν Καλάλι (κασσίτερο ή αλλιώς κόλληση) και το έριχναν στο ζεστό χαλκό. έτσι λέω να πάρω μια τετράγωνη κοσέρβα, να ρίξω μέσα ένα σεβαστό ποσό κόλλησης να το ζεστάνω σε γκαζάκι και να εμβαπτίσω ύστερα μέσα την πλακέτα. ύστερα με ένα απότομο τίναγμα  στό πάτωμα πιστεύω να φύγει το περιττο καλάλι, δηλαδή η κόλληση. Δέν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα δουλέψει αλλά θα ήθελα να το δοκιμάσω  
> 
> 
> 
> καταρχήν δεν το λένε καλάλι αλλά καλάι.
> 
> Με την μέθοδο που λες το μόνο που θα κάνεις είναι να προκαλέσεις θερμικό σοκ στην πλακέτα καταστρέφοντάς την... Άσε που και να μήν πάθει θερμικό σοκ θα έχεις πολύ καθάρισμα! Παλιά αν έχει δει ποτέ "γανοματατζή" έριχνε μέσα στο ταψί τον κασσίτερο και μετά έριχνε λίγο λίγο μια άσπρη σκόνη (κατι σαν flux αλλα μη τοξικό υποτίθεται). Δηλαδή το flux κατ' αναλογίαν είναι πολύ πολυ λιγότερο απο την αναλογία πού έχει η κοινή κόλληση. 
> ...



Λοιπόν μου πρότεινε ένας φίλος μετά την αποχάλκωση να τη βάψω με ειδικό βερνίκι. μου φαίνεται ευκολότερο.

----------


## gsmaster

Σπρέυ βερνίκι πλαστικοποίησης για πλακέτες. προστατεύει απο υγρασία-μαύρισμα χαλκού. Μόνο που αν το περάσεις πρίν τις κολλήσεις μυρίζει όταν θα κολλήσεις.

----------


## dal_kos

> Σπρέυ βερνίκι πλαστικοποίησης για πλακέτες. προστατεύει απο υγρασία-μαύρισμα χαλκού. Μόνο που αν το περάσεις πρίν τις κολλήσεις μυρίζει όταν θα κολλήσεις.



Αυτό ειναι ευκολο να το βρείς?
Και ποσο περιπου πάει?  :Question:

----------


## gsmaster

Θα το βρείς εκεί που παίρνεις εξαρτήματα, και έχει γύρω στα 6-7 ευρώ.

----------


## dal_kos

Και για ποσα τετραγωνικα cm πλακετα φτανει?

----------


## gsmaster

Βερνίκι σε σπρέυ είναι Κώστα, δεν έκατσα να μετρήσω πόσες πλακέτες έφτιαξα.

----------


## dal_kos

Ok συγγνωμη!!!

----------


## georgemailo

Γεια σε όλους!!!!!!!!!! Λοιπόν έχω ένα πρόβλημα. Έχω μια πλακέτα που την έφτιαξα στη σχολή. Τώρα όμως προσπαθώ να κάνω επικασσιτέρωση και δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω. Πήγα με την μέθοδο της σολντερίνης και του καλάι αλλά δεν κάθεται το καλάι στη πλακέτα με τίποτα.Μήπως μου ξέφυγε τίποτα? Πρίν στρώσω τη σολντερίνη είναι απαραίτητο να καθαρίσω την πλακέτα? Αν μπορεί ας με διαφωτίσει κάποιος!

----------


## tasosmos

Πρεπει να ειναι οσο το δυνατον καθαροτερη η πλακετα για να καθεται επανω η κολληση, εγω την καθαριζω με οινοπνευμα ή καθαρο ασετον πριν αρχισω. 
Μηπως εχεις αφησει το φωτοευαισθητο επανω ή την περασες με βερνικι?

Επισης καλο ειναι το κολλητηρι να ειναι αναλογο με το πλατος των διαδρομων, αν ειναι μεγαλοι ενα μικρο κολλητηρι δεν θα μπορει να κρατησει το καλαι λιωμενο, αν ειναι πολυ μικροι ενα μεγαλο κολλητηρι μπορει να ζεστανει τους διαδρομους υπερβολικα και να ξεκολλησουν απο την πλακετα.

----------


## georgemailo

Δεν τύπωσα εγώ την πλακέτα. Δεν νομίζω να έχει μείνει κανένα υπόλειμα από φωτοευαίσθητο υλικό κλπ. Πάντως θα δοκιμάσω να την καθαρίσω και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω. Σχετικά με την μέθοδο που απλώνεις μια αλοιφή στην πλακέτα και την βάζεις στο φούρνο, υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον φούρνο? Αν είναι ο φούρνος στον οποίο ψίνω και τα φαγητά μου θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα......υγείας???????? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μετά από άπειρες ταλαιπωρίες με ιδιοκατασκευασμένες και μη πλακέτες, θα σας περιγράψω τη μέθοδο του "Τρελού Επιστήμονα". Αφού αποχαλκώσουμε την πλακέτα, την καθαρίζουμε πολύ καλά με σκληρό πλαστικό σφουγγαράκι και απορρυπαντικό κουζίνας μέχρι να γυαλίσει. Μετά κάνουμε τις κολλήσεις και καθαρίζουμε με οινόπνευμα. Δοκιμάζουμε το κύκλωμα και κάνουμε τυχόν μετατροπές. Στο τέλος ψεκάζουμε την πλακέτα με σπρέι πλαστικοποίησης και... ούτε γάτα (επικασσιτέρωση) ούτε ζημιά! Έτσι γλιτώνουμε τον μπελά που λέγεται επικασσιτέρωση. Το μυστικό είναι να έχουν τελειώσει οι κολλήσεις πριν τον ψεκασμό.

----------


## tasosmos

> Δεν τύπωσα εγώ την πλακέτα. Δεν νομίζω να έχει μείνει κανένα υπόλειμα από φωτοευαίσθητο υλικό κλπ. Πάντως θα δοκιμάσω να την καθαρίσω και θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω. Σχετικά με την μέθοδο που απλώνεις μια αλοιφή στην πλακέτα και την βάζεις στο φούρνο, υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον φούρνο? Αν είναι ο φούρνος στον οποίο ψίνω και τα φαγητά μου θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα......υγείας???????? Ευχαριστώ!



Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν πρεπει να μπλεκεις χημικα με φαγωσιμα, ακομα και η σολντερινη ή το καλαι ειναι τοξικα σε περιπτωση καταποσης ή εκτεταμενης εισπνοης των καπνων. 
Οποιοδηποτε σκευος,ταπερακι,κουταλι κτλ χρησιμοποιεις κατα την αποχαλκωση κτλ δεν πρεπει να ξαναχρησιμοποιηθει για φαγητο.

----------


## thanos

Εγω κανω το εξης απο το Orcad εκτυπωνω το layer που εμφανιζει μονο τα padstacks (συγκεκριμενα το αρνητικο του) Μετα την εκθεση και εμφανιση της πλακετας ξαναεκθετω 
χρησιμοποιωντας την παραπανω διαφανια,με τη εμφανιση τα pad της πλακετας ειναι καθαρα και ετοιμα για κολημα ενω οι διαδρομοι εναι προστατευμενοι.

----------


## Nemmesis

thanos ωραια μαγκια..

----------


## phoebus

ωραίο κόλπο thanos αλλά κατά την εμφάνιση (αποχάλκωση) της πλακέτας, δεν εκθέτεται από το φως του περιβάλλοντος ολόκληρη?

και κάτι που θέλω να ρωτήσω, πόσο καιρό μπορούμε να έχουμε μια πλακέτα (χωρίς φωτοευαίσθητη βαφή, με το χαλκό απροστάτευτο δηλαδή) χωρίς προστασία?
Ρωτάω επειδή έχω φτιάξει κάτι πλακέτες και δε θέλω να τις βερνικώσω πριν τις τεστάρω αλλά δε βρίσκω χρόνο. Δηλαδή αν τις αφήσω πχ 6 μήνες ακάλυπτες υπάρχει κίνδυνος να οξειδωθούν επικίνδυνα?

----------


## tasosmos

Αν τις καλυψεις με ταινια ή σε αεροστεγη σακουλακια μειωνεται αρκετα ο ρυθμος οξειδωσης, προτιμω την μπλε που εχουν οι φωτοευαισθητες γιατι δεν αφηνει κολλα.
Αν ειναι λεπτοι οι διαδρομοι τοτε καλο ειναι να μην τις αφηνεις γιατι εχεις εντονοτερο προβλημα αγωγιμοτητας με την οξειδωση.

----------


## thanos

phoebus εννοειται οτι λαμβανεις τα απαραιτητα μετρα.Αν κανεις την αποχαλκωση σε σχετικα σκοτεινο δωματιο δεν εχεις προβλημα.Οσον αφορα την οξειδωση ο χαλκος δεν οξειδωνεται οπως ο σιδηρος οποτε δε υπαρχει περιπτωση να καταστραφει η πλακετα εκτος και αν οι διαδρομοι ειναι παρα παρα πολυ λεπτοι.Το θεμα ειναι οτι θα εχεις προβλημα  κατα την συγκολληση... 6 μηνες ομως σε εσωτερικο χωρο ειναι σχεδον τιποτα για το χαλκο.Μπορεις να κανεις οτι ειπε ο tasosmos, αλλη λυση για αποθηκευση πανω απο χρονο ειναι να την ψεκασεις με ελαφρυ ορυκτελαιο(οπως αυτο που χρησιμοποιουν για τα οπλα) και οταν χρειαστει να την πλυνεις καλα με απορρυπαντικο και ασετον,ετσι γλυτωνεις το τριψιμο με συρμα αλλα οχι το πλυσιμο !!      

Παλιες οξειδωμενες πλακετες μπορουν να καθαριστουν και με διαλυμα υδροξειδιου του αμμωνιου μεσα σε δευτερολεπτα.(Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ''αμμωνια'' για τα τσιμπιματα σφηκων κτλ)

----------


## phoebus

ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση tasosmo και thano  :Smile: 
Τις πλακέτες τις έχω ολοκληρώσει από κολλήσεις απλά δεν τις έχω τεστάρει αν δουλεύουν, οπότε είμαι μάλλον ΟΚ μέχρι να τις τεστάρω, μετά θα τις βερνικώσω με σπρέι plastic που έχω. Απλά φοβόμουν μην αρχίσουν και φεύγουν οι διάδρομοι (είμαι καινούργιος στα ηλεκτρονικά). Αλλη φορά θα φυλάω τις ταινίες που έχουν οι πλακέτες πάνω για να τις προστατεύω μέχρι τη κόλληση, όπως ο tasosmos. ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## sakis_1

Υπάρχει και κάτι που είναι σαν αλοιφή και το δείχνει εδώ:

http://diypcb.googlepages.com/index.html

από ότι είδα υπάρχει εδώ

http://www.rothenberger.gr/

δεν είναι ακριβό (8 ευρώ) και είναι πολύ εύκολο στην χρήση του!

----------


## pet

πράγματι , και κρατάει μια χαρά με τον καιρό

μόνο προσοχή όταν βγάλετε την πλακέτα απο τον φούρνο μη την
κρυώσετε αμέσως με κρύο νερό, αφήστε να κρυώσει μόνη της
γιατι αλλίως θα κουρμπάρει

και κάτι ακόμα, ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν βγάζει την σελίδα το google?
τόσα link σε τόσες σελίδες κλπ και ακόμα δεν την βγάζει στα αποτελέσματα
μόνο αμα πατήσεις diypcb κολητά τις δύο λέξεις.

μήπως πρεπει να βάλω keywords/meta και τέτοια; ποιος ξέρει απο www ?

----------


## sakis

δεν μπερδευουμε την επικασσιετρωση με την επαργυρωση .....

η επι κασσιτερωση ειναι μια μεθοδος η οποια απλωνει μια λεπτη μεβρανη κολλησης      πανω στην πλακετα σε ολους τους δρομους του χαλκου  και γινετε με σκοπο πρωτον την προστασια του χαλκου απο τον οποια οξειδωση και δευτερον ενισχυει την αντοχη του καθε δρομου σε ρευμα ......ολη αυτη η διαδικασια γινεται στο ιδιο "μπανιο" που γινετε και η κολληση της παλκετας  οταν αυτη ειναι βιομηχανοποιημενη και εχει και εξαρτηματα επανω .....

η επαργυρωση οπου μαλλον δεν ειναι και η σωστη ονομασια αλλα η χημεια δεν ηταν ποτε το φορτε μου ειναι μια χημικη μεθοδος η οποια οταν βουτηξεις μεσα την πλακετα απο κοκκινος που ειναι ο χαλκος αποκταει ενα χρωμα σχεδον χρυσο σαν μπρουντζος και ε[ισης αποκτα καλυτερη αντοχη στην οξειδωση μετα απο αυτο .....δειχνει πολυ πιο ομορφη αλλα τελικα οι δρομοι δεν ενισχυονται μετα απο αυτο

----------


## manos_3

Λοιπόν,περνάμε τους αγωγους με ένα λεπτό στρώμα σολντερίνης(με χαρτοπετσέτα βουτάμε στο κουτάκι τους σολντερίνης) και μετα λιώνουμε λίγο πιο πάνω από την μύτη του κολλητηριού μία μικρή ποσότητα καλάι και κατόπιν περνάμε την πλακέτα με καλάι.Λόγω της σολντερίνης ,το καλάι εξαπλώνεται πολύ εύκολα...Η επικασιτέρωση συμβάλει στο να αποφύγουμε την οξείδωση που γίνεται στο χαλκό και για περισότερη αντοχή.

----------


## socrates82

Την αλοιφή που λένε τα παιδια πιο πάνω την έχει και το Praktiker σε μικρή συσκευασία βέβαια με ενσωματωμλενο πινελάκι στο καπάκι. Τιμή 1,90€!!! Την δοκίμασα σε μία παλιά πλακέτα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τέλειο!!! Όλος ο χαλκός πήρε αργυρό χρώμα και γυάλιζς σαν καθρέπτης.

----------


## lynx

> Την αλοιφή που λένε τα παιδια πιο πάνω την έχει και το Praktiker σε μικρή συσκευασία βέβαια με ενσωματωμλενο πινελάκι στο καπάκι. Τιμή 1,90€!!! Την δοκίμασα σε μία παλιά πλακέτα και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τέλειο!!! Όλος ο χαλκός πήρε αργυρό χρώμα και γυάλιζς σαν καθρέπτης.



που ρε φιλαρακι? μην μου βαζεις φωτιες και τρεξω τωρα praktiker! που το βρηκες και πως λεγεται?

----------


## socrates82

Λοιπον. Επειδή μένω Μαρούσι πάω στο Praktiker της Μεταμόρφωσης και το προιόν βρίσκεται στον τομέα των εργαλείων στο σημείο που έχει τα "ψεύτικα" κολλητίρια, τα πολύμετρα από την Κίνα με 30€ και τα φλόγιστρα. Είναι ένα μικρό μπουκαλάκι άσπρου χρώματος πάνς σε ένα χαρτόνι δεμένο με δεματικό μαύρο. Είναι μικρό έχει δηλαδή 50gr το μπουκαλάκι μέσα. Η εταιρία λέγεται LUX με λευκά γράμματα μέσα σε μπλέ τετράγωνο και το γράφει και οριζόντια και κάθετα. Το προιον ειναι γερμανικό και δίπλα απο το logo έχει ένα κολλητίρι στο χαρτάκι. Στην περιγραφή του στα κίτρινα ταμπελάκια με τις τιμές το λέει πέτρα καθαρισμού κολλητιριού. Κάνει 1,90€. Από πίσω λέει ότι περιέχει zinkclorid που αν καταλαβαίνω καλά είναι χλωριούχος ψευδάργυρος (Ζn). To αποτέλεσμα σε μία πλακέτα ήταν ένας καθρεύτης!!!!!! Έβαλα την πλακέτα πάνω στο σίδερο με τον χαλκό προς τα πάνω. Το σίδερο το έπιασα στην μέγκενη (κάτι σαν ματι κουζίνας το έκανα). Και αρχισε να βράζει αυτό και μετά όσο το σκουπίζεις γιαλίζει. Λίγο χρόνο όμως μην το αφησεις πολύ πάνω. Δεν το άφησα να στερεοποιηθεί. Απλά όταν άρχισε να βράζει το σκούπιζα παράλληλα με ένα πανί. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΤΜΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ!!!!

(Μην τα πάρετε όλα!!!!!!!!)

----------


## lynx

ευχαριστουμε φιλε! οντως... ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ ΟΛΑ! γιατι μετα ποιος ξερει ποτε θα ξυπνησουν να φερουν νεα..

εγω 1-2 θα παρω   :Cool:

----------


## socrates82

Τιποτα. Ελπίζω να κάνει καλή δουλειά και να μείνετε ευχαριστιμένοι (δεν το φτιαχνω εγώ το προιον, ούτε και το πουλάω). Όχι μονο πότε θα θυμηθούν να φέρουν αλλά και σε τι τιμή θα το φέρουν γιατι όταν βλέπει ότι κάτι πουλάει τουα νεβάζουν πολύ την τιμη!!!!!!

----------


## lynx

> (Μην τα πάρετε όλα!!!!!!!!)



που να ελεγες να τα μαζεψουμε ολα! καλα που δεν ξεκολησε και το ραφι να παει και αυτο
ταμιο!   :Laughing:   ταλαχιστον ελπιζω να πειραν αρκετα ατομα και να μην τα μαζεψαν 1-2


εγω βρηκα απο αλλου οποιος θελει να μαθει να στειλει PM για να μην ξαναγινει οργιο... υπαρχει αποθεμα καμοια 10αρια.

----------


## socrates82

Τι τα μαζεψαν όλα? Πριν 2 μερες είχε καμια 12 αρια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## georgemailo

Socrates82 >> Όταν έβαλες την πλακέτα πάνω στο αναποδογυρισμένο σίδερο (αν κατάλαβα καλά) την τοποθέτησες με τον χαλκό να κοιτάει πάνω και η πλάκα του σίδερου να εφάπτεται στο πλαστικό της πλακέτας;;; Πήρα την "πέτρα καθαρισμού κολλητηριού  :Smile:  " και θέλω να την εγκαινιάσω!

----------


## lynx

αν το κανεις διαφορετικα θα κανεις το σιδερο καινουργιο!   :Very Happy:  

δεν ειναι αναγκη να χρησιμοποιησης σιδερο... μπορεις και με ματι κουζινας ή και φουρνο απλα να προσεχεις με το χρονο που αφηνεις τα πλακετα για να μην καει... και γενικα καλο θα ηταν σε περιπτωση που χρησιμοποιησεις φουρνο αυτος να μην χρησιμοποιηται για φαγητα ή εστω να προσεξεις να μην αφησεις υπολυματα.

----------


## georgemailo

Μάλλον θα χρησιμοποιήσω το μάτι της κουζίνας. Ελπίζω να μην θρυνήσουμε θύματα  :Smile:

----------


## socrates82

Ναι όπως το είπες. Με τον χαλκό προς τα πάνω γιατί άλλιώς θα μείνει όλο στο σίδερο, πλάκα θα 'χει. Μπορείς και σε μάτι κουζίνας-σε στόφα, σεέπίπεδι τοστιέρα σε ότι διαθέτεις. Ακόμα και με αναπτύρα το έκανα σε κάποια παλιά βυσματάκια!!!!! Εντυπώσεις για πείτε..... Πως σας φάνηκε?

----------


## georgemailo

Τελικά θα χρησιμοποιήσω τοστιέρα. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα το δοκιμάσω. Είμαι πολύ περίεργος. Θα σας ενημερώσω με την πρώτη απόπειρα.

----------


## pet

επειδή δεν έχω καταλάβει, η λύση που περιγράφεται στο 

http://diypcb.googlepages.com/index.html

δεν σας κάνει;

----------


## lordi

Αν η πλακέτα είναι διπλής όψεως τι κάνουμε?!?!?!?

----------


## manos_3

Στην εμφάνιση πρώτα φωτήζουμε μία επιφάνεια και μετά την άλλη και μετα αποχάλκωση κανονικά όπως και στις απλές και κατόπιν επικασσιτέρωση...

----------


## lordi

:Smile:  εννοω πως επικασιτερώνουμε! αφου είπαμε οτι δεν πρέπει να θερμανθεί η πλευρά του χαλκού!

----------


## pet

μα αυτό λέω έλεος

βάλτε τη στο φούρνο

διπλής όψης απλά την γυρνάτε μέσα στο φούρνο 
αφού την έχετε αλείψει αρχικά και απο τις δύο πλευρές

αν ακουμπάει και σε δυο ξυλάκια ακόμα καλύτερα

 δεν θέλει πολυ φαντασία

----------

